# how to combine HHonors points?



## natarajanv (Jan 31, 2009)

I am waiting for my HGVC TS purchase to be completed in the next few weeks. Can I go and apply for a new HHonors account and Amex HHonors card now and start accumulating ponts , or do I have to wait until my purchace is complete. Do I get a seperate HHonors account with the purchase of HGVC or can I use an existing one.

Also, if me and my wife have 2 different Amex HHonors card, will it be possible to accumulate points to one HHonors account?

Ideally I would like to have one HHonors account which can be used for Converting HGVC points, get points from my wifes Amex/Citi Hhonors card and from my Amex/citi hhonors card. Also the TS will be deeded in both of our names.

Is it possible to do that. I am sure smoeone should have come accross this situation in the past. I did search the forum, but could not get any info.

Thanks


----------



## Bustah (Jan 31, 2009)

I'd recommend you go to the HHonors website now and set up an HHonors account.  

Once you do that, go to the HHonors Visa and Amex sites and apply for accounts there - you can have more than one card under a single account, therefore more than one user.  I don't know if two different credit card accounts (i.e., two separate HHonors Visa accounts) will allow you to deposit points into the same HHonors account, but I think an HHonors rep could answer that question.

Once your HGVC TS purchase goes through, you can link your HHonors account to your HGVC TS account which will automatically get you an upgrade to HHonors Silver.


----------



## Talent312 (Jan 31, 2009)

Go ahead and get an HHonors account and AmEx HH card.  Try to give that number to HGVC b4 they process the purchase... If they already have the paperwork, call them.  If not, ask the closing agent to include it.

If HGVC gets your HH acount number b4 they process your purchase, they will use that number in your package.  But if you end up with two numbers, all you need to do is call HHonors and ask them to combine the accounts.

AFAIK, two AmEx accounts cannot be linked to one HHonors account; however, you can get more than one card on a single AmEx account.  I suggest at least three... One for you, one for your wife and one for your dog.  My dog gets coupons from Zaxby's and Red Lobster.

While it might be nice to have separate accounts (especially if she's a spendthrift), AmEx will give each cardholder in one account a different card-number (the last two digits) and separate charges by cardholder. To use only one HHonors account to maximize your points, this is what you may have to do.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Jan 31, 2009)

Hilton allows spouses to be on the same Hhonors account.  So both spouses can earn points toward one account.  If you already have an HHonors account you will just need to link your existing account to your HGVC purchase when it is registered.

I don't have a Hilton AMEX.  I just stick with my Costco Amex instead.


----------



## Wexflyer (Jan 31, 2009)

Sandy Lovell said:


> Hilton allows spouses to be on the same Hhonors account.  So both spouses can earn points toward one account.  If you already have an HHonors account you will just need to link your existing account to your HGVC purchase when it is registered.
> 
> I don't have a Hilton AMEX.  I just stick with my Costco Amex instead.



I thought the ability to create new family/joint HHonors accounts was terminated many years ago?


----------



## natarajanv (Feb 1, 2009)

Thanks all for your input.

I was trying to maximize the account by collecting the one time bonus points which the credit cards offer. Amex does 10 K and Citi does 15 K, so combined I was hoping to get 50K points to start off.

So, if I don't open an HH account now, will I get one automatically once HGVC TS deed is completed and settled?( like they mail me a HH account number with my new HGVC membership number)


----------



## Sandy VDH (Feb 1, 2009)

Wexflyer said:


> I thought the ability to create new family/joint HHonors accounts was terminated many years ago?



I don't know but....

Log into your HHonors account and go to the "Member Services" page (select it from the items on the left side of the page.

The 4th item down in is "Combine Multiple Accounts" - Tired of juggling more than one Hilton HHonors account? Let us combine them into one central account for you. 

So I think this option is still available.  I don't know if it apply to only a single named member or for family members.

My husband and I have a joint account, we are both named and both of us get cards with the same account number.  So if they stopped doing it they grandfathered in couples who had combined accounts.


----------



## pianodinosaur (Feb 1, 2009)

I believe Sandy is correct.  We have had one joint HHonors account for years.


----------



## Wexflyer (Feb 1, 2009)

Sandy Lovell said:


> I don't know but....
> 
> Log into your HHonors account and go to the "Member Services" page (select it from the items on the left side of the page.
> 
> ...



Existing joint accounts were grandfathered. However, the current ability to merge accounts is I believe intended to fix the problem of multiple accounts for a single person, not to allow multiple people on a single (joint) account.


----------



## natarajanv (Feb 2, 2009)

If my wife had her own HH AMEX card and if she were to use my HH # in her account, are you saying they will not credit the points because of the name mismatch?


----------



## Wexflyer (Feb 2, 2009)

natarajanv said:


> If my wife had her own HH AMEX card and if she were to use my HH # in her account, are you saying they will not credit the points because of the name mismatch?



I have no idea, sorry.


----------



## Talent312 (Feb 3, 2009)

natarajanv said:


> If my wife had her own HH AMEX card and if she were to use my HH # in her account, are you saying they will not credit the points because of the name mismatch?



If your wife had her own AmEx account, I believe that would be correct.  Thus, no, you cannot get a duplicate set of bonus points by creating two accounts and depositing them in a single HH account.
She'd need her own HH account to get a second set of bonus points.

However, as I said B4, AmEx will give each user in a single account their own card with a different card number, and for accounting purposes (as opposed to bonus point purposes), her charges will be listed separately on the account.


----------



## natarajanv (Apr 15, 2009)

finally my HGVC purchase was completed and I got my HHonors account from them. Even though I had given my old HH#, they went and created a new one as a mutual fund account with both my name and my wifes name.
The good thing is ,I now have an option of combining both of our OLD HH account into this new account( confirmed with HH folks). We both have independent Amex and Citi cards ( 2 X 20000 and 2 X 15000) that is 70K bonus points to start with. I will probably close my HH account as soon as the points transfer to the new acount.

BTW,The only way to get a mutual fund HH account (joint account) is to get it through HGVC according to HH CSR.


----------



## Talent312 (Apr 15, 2009)

natarajanv said:


> Even though I had given my old HH#, they went and created a new one as a [joint] account with both my name and my wifes name.... We both have independent Amex and Citi cards (2 X 20000 and 2 X 15000) that is 70K bonus points to start with... BTW, the only way to get a [joint] HH account (joint account) is to get it through HGVC according to HH CSR.



*Wow.  That's good to know.*  Now that you mention it, "our" HH-account must be joint as well, since my DW has a her own HH-card with the same HH-account # on it.  So, if she signs up for HH-CC's in name, then "we" will get a 2nd set of bonuses?  But frankly, for us, I'm not sure its worth the trouble.
----------------
BTW, I'd go rewrite my prior posts on this topic if I could, as you've proven me to be ill-informed.
_Mea culpa._


----------



## natarajanv (Apr 15, 2009)

Talent312 said:


> *Wow.  That's good to know.*  Now that you mention it, "our" HH-account must be joint as well, since my DW has a her own HH-card with the same HH-account # on it.  So, if she signs up for HH-CC's in name, then "we" will get a 2nd set of bonuses?  But frankly, for us, I'm not sure its worth the trouble.
> ----------------
> BTW, I'd go rewrite my prior posts on this topic if I could, as you've proven me to be ill-informed.
> _Mea culpa._



Yes, your wife can get the bonus by doing it in one of the two ways:

1. Get a new CC in your wifes name and give your joint HH #
or
2. Get a new HH# and apply for HH CC card with this new HH#.
Then when all the bonus points are recorded in the new HH#, call the CSR and combine it ,or you can do it online as well.


----------

